# The Delicate Matter of Payment



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

I'm setting up a letter/pamphlet to send to local venues that may be interested in our services. Should I mention rates or leave that until later in the process?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

State the rate.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

If you don’t state the rate you should make it clear that you expect to be paid. .i.e. rate negotiable or something similar.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I would be inclined to leave rates out of your initial contact. I don't know about you, but my rates vary by day of the week and time of day, with a local weeknight that's over by ten being the most economical. 

I agree with Kerry though, you should definitely set up an expectation of payment.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Maybe include "rates starting at $xx.xx for x hours."?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

include $xx.xx/song

6 song min. 2 drink min.


----------



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

I always include my rate, it is professional, no negotiating unless they want to pay more . That way my time is not wasted and neither is theirs.
My rates used to vary years ago, not any more. I do volunteer my time for good social minded events that cater to annual fund raising, etc. I find those events take care of all the local advertising I require for paid gigs.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I would state a price, so they are not expecting you to do it for "exposure".


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Here's what I do. Contact the venue, ask who books the bands. Send your press kit to the person who books the band. Then contact that person and negotiate. I have never mentioned our rate to anyone unless they ask. Otherwise, I ask how much they pay the band.
Now if it is a private show, then that's where rates have to be said upfront.


----------



## Sketchy Jeff (Jan 12, 2019)

Doug Gifford said:


> I'm setting up a letter/pamphlet to send to local venues that may be interested in our services. Should I mention rates or leave that until later in the process?


If word gets around that you're playing somewhere does that make it more likely that the room will be full with people with enough money to buy drinks and food in addition to whatever the cover at the door might be? 

If yes then put your rate conversation up front. 

If no or if you don't know then put the conversation about money later in the process. 

j


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Be up front, otherwise they'll expect you to play for free.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Came here expecting to hear a new song from a GC member!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I always worked with agents in the early days and even though they take their cut, having that degree of separation from the money was the way I preferred it.

When it came to booking gigs direct it became less enjoyable for me.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

FWIW here's this morning's draft. No mention of money but surely no-one will think we're for free…


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Doug Gifford said:


> FWIW here's this morning's draft. No mention of money but surely no-one will think we're for free…
> 
> View attachment 366259


Looks great. Don't need anything else if you ask me. 
BTW I just realized you are in Gananoque. I will be playing in a trio with Carolyn Fe at the Red Hot & Blue Rockabilly Weekend on Sept 3.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Chito said:


> Looks great. Don't need anything else if you ask me.
> BTW I just realized you are in Gananoque. I will be playing in a trio with Carolyn Fe at the Red Hot & Blue Rockabilly Weekend on Sept 3.


Cool! Where is that held? Hopefully you're not scheduled for 2pm -- that's when I get my second vaccine.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Doug Gifford said:


> Cool! Where is that held? Hopefully you're not scheduled for 2pm -- that's when I get my second vaccine.


I just checked, the festival starts on September 3. We play on Sunday, Sept. 5 at the Ramada Inn Pool Party/Vintage Market. We play from 12-1pm. I'm playing with the Carolyn Fe Trio.
Hopefully you can make it.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Chito said:


> I just checked, the festival starts on September 3. We play on Sunday, Sept. 5 at the Ramada Inn Pool Party/Vintage Market. We play from 12-1pm. I'm playing with the Carolyn Fe Trio.
> Hopefully you can make it.


I can make it. JazzAgeJazz plays at the Gananoque Brewery starting at 2. Our drummer knows Carolyn. Party!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Doug Gifford said:


> I can make it. JazzAgeJazz plays at the Gananoque Brewery starting at 2. Our drummer knows Carolyn. Party!


Awesome! I'll make sure we go and watch you!


----------



## Scott McCrea (Dec 27, 2020)

I always state rate before hand so there’s no disputes.


----------

